# need help with my 706 ??



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i have a 706 that has been drilled out..the issue iam haveing is when i turn the handle the spool hits the side of the cup.I have replaced a bunch of parts on it to try and fix it.Iam thinking my shaft might be bent it dont hit bad but it is just enough to wear the paint off any ideas,maybe something i have missed or am over looking.also what is good paint to paint it with i used dupacolor the last time but it didnt last very long i mean the first little bump and it knocked right off any help would be nice thanks guys


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Sounds like it will be either warped rotor cup, bent handle, or like you said, bent shaft on the main gear.

*


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i had this exact problem. the nut under the spool is not tight enought. mine stopped wearing the sides when i did this.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

J0nesi said:


> i had this exact problem. the nut under the spool is not tight enought. mine stopped wearing the sides when i did this.


Great suggestion...and the easiest to check. Step 2 for me would be to remove the shaft and spin it on a drill press. No wobble? put the spool on the shaft and spin it again. If both of these spin true, then like CircleHook said, you're looking at the rotor cup or main bearing. Tolerances are fairly tight, so it doesn't take a lot! Good luck.

Don't hesitate to call if I can talk you through it. [email protected]


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i just replaced all the bearings in it right before king season kicked in. its got new bearings ,new anit revers and i want to say a new pinion gear also


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

What happens is that when you are fighting a fish with 30 to 50 lb powerpro or mono,and the spool is all the way out of the cup,then a bent shaft is bound to happen because there is nothing to support it.....When you do get it fixed ,remember to bow up on a fish with the spool down in the cup or support it with your hand.....


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

i dont use anything over 20 on mine iam thinking about going to 17 so i can get a little more line on it when i get it fixed


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

The rotor cup is out of round not where it mounts but at the outside edge. Take a dial caliber and check it.dont have one you can buy a plastic one at the parts store for 5 dollars


----------

